# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ New Jersey 6:30 WGN/NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Bulls in the Swamps* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (1-0) (0-0 on road) @ New Jersey Nets (1-1) (0-1 at home) 









Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, New Jersey, Saturday November 5th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ New Jersey Nets 6:30pm WGN/NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*California-6'4-KIDD <> UNC-6'6-CARTER <> Arizona-6'7-JEFFERSON <> Stanford-7'-COLLINS <> Belgrade-7'-KRISTIC*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*UNC-6'4-McInnis <> California-6'7-MURRAY <> Temple-6'10-JACKSON <> UConn-6'10-Robinson*


*Individuel Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Nets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 18</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richard Jefferson 26,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 11</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Richard Jefferson 9,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 12</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jason Kidd 6,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>3x tied at 2 (Songaila)</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>2x tied at 1 (McInnist)</td></tr><tr align=center><td>2x tied at 2 (Sweetney)</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Nenad Kristic 2,5</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Ben Gordon 40</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>2x tied at 38 (Carter)</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler .714</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jason Collins .625</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon .667</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Richard Jefferson .500</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>2x tied at 1.000 (Deng)</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Vince Carter .833</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 4</td><td>*TOPG*</td><td>Richard Jefferson 5</td></tr></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Duhon 5</td><td>*PFPG*</td><td>2x tied at 4,5 (Kristic)</td></tr></table>


*BDG's Sweepstake*
*3400 points Jackpot*


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

this will be a tough game


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great game thread BenDenGo , as usual.

Basden might be activated , especially for NJ wing - Link!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls do not match up very well against the Nets esp. in the backcourt.

Though NJ played last night on the road, whereas the Bulls have had a few days rest,
so hopefully the Bulls will benefit some from the scheduling, esp. early in the season
when some players haven't played themselves into shape yet and thus will be more
susceptible to fatigue in a back to back situation


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls-Nets 
0:4


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This ones for all the ribs.

Bulls 97 Nets 94


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

If the first game of the season is any indication, you may have to change your game threads a little- the "key bench players" will have to include the entire Bulls bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets match up well against us. They usually win. Since this is a road game, I see this one being a loss.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Hmmm interesting game...

Nets on a back to back
Will Hinrich play?
How can we stop Carter and Jefferson?

If I'm Skiles, I give Hinrich the night off. I play Duhon on Kidd, Basden on Carter, Noc on R-Jeff for most of the game and bring in Gordon to replace Duhon and Deng to replace Noc when we need to score points. Marc Jackson always plays better against us than any team in the league so we need to watch out for him. I'm going to say that with Kidd and Carter being somewhat old and coming off a back to back and the Bulls depth that the Nets win this one...

New Jersey Nets-100
Chicago Bulls-89


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nets own us. Especially on the road.

Nets 96
Bulls 82


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Let's hope I'm wrong...

Nets - 96
Bulls - 84

Chandler leads the team with 20 points and 14 rebounds against an overmatched Krstic, but Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson both have big games for New Jersey.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Nets 93
Bulls 84

Vince 25 points / 6 rebounds / 5 assists
Duhon 15 points / 5 rebounds / 4 assists


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> Hmmm interesting game...
> 
> Nets on a back to back
> *Will Hinrich play?*
> ...


That is what I want to know to, will Hinrich suit up for tonight's game. If so he usually has good games against the New Jersey Nets offensively, it will put the Chicago Bulls closer to a win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tom Dore probably should do the game tonight. Larrivee is doing the MSU-Purdue football. It's a WGN Superstation so if you get the channel, you should be able to watch it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vbookie

The Nets are a 5 point favorite.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Tom Dore probably should do the game tonight. Larrivee is doing the MSU-Purdue football. It's a WGN Superstation so if you get the channel, you should be able to watch it.



That's good. I hate Wayne Larrivee, and not by the slimmest of margins.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> That's good. I hate Wayne Larrivee, and not by the slimmest of margins.


 buh dum ching

"Curry flushes it down like a toilet on the CTA."

huh? what? I prefer Wayne over Dore. I think Dore is boring.

of course I'd rather have Marv on Yes. even though Ian Eagle did last nights game. He's also good.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> buh dum ching
> 
> "Curry flushes it down like a toilet on the CTA."
> 
> ...



marv's deal is that he does the home nets games. on YESSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> buh dum ching
> 
> "Curry flushes it down like a toilet on the CTA."
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't think the choice between Dore and Larrivee is a particularly desirable one. I just feel like Larrivee knows jack. Dore knows hoops, but you don't notice because he's such a suck-up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Dore knows hoops, but you don't notice because he's such a suck-up.



"They T-ed him up! They gave him a T! oh..no.. wait, its a timeout. Timeout Bulls."
:no: 



I think this game might be a rough one, though it is good the Nets played on the road last night, that might help some.

Nets - 99
Bulls - 90

Sweetney - 16, 9 boards


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Tom Dore probably should do the game tonight. Larrivee is doing the MSU-Purdue football. It's a WGN Superstation so if you get the channel, you should be able to watch it.


It's only Chicagoans who will see the game on WGN - it's other programming for anyone not in the "normal" viewing area of WGN.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'd watch out for Tim Thomas in this one, just a hunch...

Bulls 98
Nets 95


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I'd watch out for Tim Thomas in this one, just a hunch...
> 
> Bulls 98
> Nets 95


That's right, TT is playing. 

Do you any of you remember what happened between Jason Collins and Thomas in the playoffs in 2004? 

Jason Collins fouled him hard and TT has had a grudge against him ever since. 

Just something to look for, though I don't think TT will be a factor. Is Luol Deng playing? He played HS ball in NJ and is one of my favorite players.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

if deng/hinrich do a decent job defending VC we should have a good chance of winning.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Net2 said:


> Do you any of you remember what happened between Jason Collins and Thomas in the playoffs in 2004?
> 
> Jason Collins fouled him hard and TT has had a grudge against him ever since.



collins clotheslined him! it was nasty.

that said, TT really didn't get his payback last season - cause he was just out of it as a knick. i remember the announcers making a big deal about it the first time the nets and knicks met last season. 

maybe revenge is a dish served cold and a season late?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Net2 said:


> Is Luol Deng playing? He played HS ball in NJ and is one of my favorite players.


He should be playing, yes.
He didn't do a whole lot in the opener, actually looked pretty sloppy, so I'm hoping he comes around tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

narek said:


> It's only Chicagoans who will see the game on WGN - it's other programming for anyone not in the "normal" viewing area of WGN.


 my bad. I read Utah. and thought nets for some reason. 

use them rabbit ears.


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone have information on if Hinrich is playing? Thanks, and good luck tonight.


----------



## PlaygroundLegend (Nov 4, 2005)

i see the Nets winning this one, hope im wrong tho.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

League Pass on DirecTv channel 752

Bulls lose. Won't bother to predict a score. But I'll be watching.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I hope Basden is up for the occasion. We might very well need him to throw at Carter. 

Sweetney I think will have a solid game. But Nets are too tough.

Nets - 110
Bulls - 95


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

narek said:


> It's only Chicagoans who will see the game on WGN - it's other programming for anyone not in the "normal" viewing area of WGN.


This is a load of crap! Isn't WGN supposed to do Bulls games nationally on Saturdays??? Instead I'm getting Extreme Paintball...because more people want to watch that I guess.

Great, this ruins my evening...I don't suppose there's a free audio stream like there was on Wednesday night?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Look for Tim Thomas to go off for 20 points tonight

Our best chance is to semi contain the starters and try and catch up with Thomas, Sweets and Ben going mediveal on the Nets 2nd unit which ain't that strong 


Great Uncle Cliffy 
Lamond Murray ( Baaaaahhh - I still laugh out load that Lamond was pissed in Cleveland that "the fans" couldn't buy his Jersey at the Arena ..gee wonder why ? )
Jacques 
MJax the Wingnut 

The first unit pimps ours but we need to pimp their 2nd unit which is where our best chance is


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This sucks. I don't think the Nets are as good as everyone are making them out to be, but we just don't matchup very well against them. I can see us winning one of the 4 games against them this year, but not this one.

Nets 105
Bulls 87


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I think the nets are a bit over rated, of course they have an unreal set up with Jeff, Carter and kidd runnen the show but there bigs are questionable, and the reason they lost to the bucks came down to depth. Although there bench is improved slightly from last year it still looks sloppy as.
Hopefully being a preety deep team the bulls, we can do what the bucks did and knock em off at home!
But not confident and ill think the Nets will win within ten points.
Hope im wrong GO BULLS!

Also is there a free audio stream?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Audio*

does audio league pass works or not?and if not any online radio to listen the game?


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

who's got a radio link?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i don't think there is a FREE audio link.

you need NBA Audio League Pass. 

-----


Bulls starters

Duhon
Hinrich
Nocioni
Songaila
Chandler


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

both teams sounds flat


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y is Nocioni starting? Aren't we bad enough offensively? Deng should be STARTING!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

not exactly stellar offense from either team. all the shots were good ones. they just didn't fall.

vince suddenly heats up. 6-0 nets run.

9-3 nets 5:30 1st


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

deng and gordon into the game. ben gets a nice cheer from the crowd. 

marv calls him a hometown boy.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

a rainbow three by ben,what a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Im not listening to the game but sounds like we are going good, like i said our depth will be the thing that will win it and if sweets ans gordon hav a nite of scoring we will win.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

We need to start going to sweetney early much like we did with eddy curry, the guy has a variety of post moves and while he is not a better post player like eddy he has more moves than he does. looking at him play you can just see he has potential just got to lose weight and keep out of foul trouble


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

2nd unit is looking good so far! 15-14 Nets right now. Defense has been strong, which is a start.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Bennnyyyyy Gordon!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!!ben is sick!!!!!!!!!!! :brokenhea


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the Gordon I remember from last season.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

perfect quarter by Gordon!! 
:cheers: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

haha AMAZING cross over with the shot.... AMAZING

Gordon comes back!

3-3 and 9pts in the first quarter! :eek8: :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Start of 2nd quarter...

Ben is torching these guys. Doing whatever he wants at will.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For those of us watching on gamecast, is there anything that is sticking out? It looks like we got a hold on our D tonight, and are shutting NJ down


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our 2nd unit is better then our first.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> For those of us watching on gamecast, is there anything that is sticking out? It looks like we got a hold on our D tonight, and are shutting NJ down


Defense definitely. They can't get a single good shot. And we're starting to make our shots too now.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

great game [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

2nd unit is killing new jersey! New jersey has no depth what so ever!
Go Bulls!! :clap:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

To the people watching the game, is it true Gordons defence has really improved? Who has he been guarding?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

our frontcourt guys have a ton of fouls... 2 on tyson, songaila, and othella already. !


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I heart Sweetney. I knew he would have his way with this team, as i so foresightedly predicted on page 2 of this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's dominating.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How's Kirk look there? Injury affecting him at all? He usually does well vs NJ


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3 fouls on Sweetney.

Our big men


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I dont think ben has had a better first half ever has he?
Sweetney has also had a great first half but as i type this it says he just got his 3rd foul


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> How's Kirk look there? Injury affecting him at all? He usually does well vs NJ


Was sorta limping in the 2nd qtr. Skiles took him out.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's what I'm digging about Ben. Defenders are overpursuing a bit on him now that he has scored a bunch in the first half. He is doing a great job dishing the ball when the D collapses on him. He's finding the open man very effectively. Good stuff.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Fouls have caught up to us. Tie game. The free throw disparity is pretty significant.

Ben is playing like a superstar. Hope this carries over throughout the season. He's playing a great all-around game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our frontline is giving us NOTHING.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Our frontline is giving us NOTHING.


Sweets got 10..other than that, you're right


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ben Gordon for Emperor. 18 points in the first half, and 3 boards and 4 assists ain't too bad either.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

anybody see beyonce by the nets bench? she is beautiful


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Our frontline is giving us NOTHING.




Sweetney's doing pretty well, outside of the 3 fouls. He's really having his way on the block.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

1st half observations:

Ben Gordon is looking as good as advertised. He looks like AI at times out there....just more under control and with a better jumpshot. He looks great defensively as well, as aside from a couple of plays where he just lost his man (mentally), he hasn't been burned all that much.

The Nets Big Guards are taking advantage of the refs. Everytime they go into a crowd and scream, the whistle blows and its a foul. They look a bit slow tonight, but the refs are bailing them out.

Sweetney looks really good. If he keeps playing this way, I'll find myself not missing curry as much as the season wears on.

We are still very small up front and it shows.

Hinrich is showing his warrior tonight, but I cannot help but wonder if he should even be playing.

Deng goes from not being able to throw it in the ocean from the beach, to looking like an absolute world beater. Right now, he is definitely the most frustrating to watch....next to.....

TIM THOMAS.....I don't get this guy. He is CLEARLY TALENTED, but he seems to be content to play at half speed out there.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Sweetney's doing pretty well, outside of the 3 fouls. He's really having his way on the block.


But what abt TC, Othella, Songaila and Noce? They're a combined 2-13 FG and 5 rebs. We've been outrebounded 28-18.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mr.ankle20 said:


> anybody see beyonce by the nets bench? she is beautiful


Yeah, I forgot JAY owned part of the nets. I looked at that girl and I was like DAMN who is THAT??? And then I rememberd.

She is fine as ****.  

Edit: I'd marry her no questions asked, and whatever she told me to do, I do it. 



















(I'm joking of course) :nonono:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tim Thomas pisses me off like no other.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, someone post a pic of Beyonce, haha.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> 1st half observations:
> 
> Ben Gordon is looking as good as advertised. He looks like AI at times out there....just more under control and with a better jumpshot. He looks great defensively as well, as aside from a couple of plays where he just lost his man (mentally), he hasn't been burned all that much.
> 
> ...


As posted in the Nets forum game thread:



> Going to the line is part of the Nets game.
> 
> It happens with Slasher like Jefferson and Carter.
> 
> ...


-Petey


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> Tim Thomas pisses me off like no other.



Yeah. I think everyone has to be prepared to cope with the fact that he will likely be a lazy disappointment this year.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kirk took over,while the million dollar man is ridiculous again


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Their big men can actually play.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Their big men can actually play.


Its an optical illusion, only Krstic can.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Um....travel...


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

kidd jefferson and carter get all the calls
:curse: and harrington is playing like a mummy


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington, Noce, Songaila, TC and even Deng :curse:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

get harrington out where is ben gordon :curse:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Take Deng out and put TT in. Deng plays a soft game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Take Deng out and put TT in. Deng plays a soft game.



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

u cant even breath on carter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng still on the court


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been watching the game since halftime. I can't describe just how awful a passing team we look like.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Keep shooting noc.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce and Deng's shot selection is pitiful. TT in his limited mins. as a Bull has played much better then these two.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

[NJN] Carter Foul: Offensive (2 PF) 

That cant be true.

:curse:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

That quarter was very frustrating!!!!! :curse: 
Come on Gordon 4th quarter magic! We need you lol


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

After 3 quarters, I have to say that the SF position looks not so solid. Tim Thomas has buried himself on the bench. Nocioni looks like he has regressed. And Deng goes from a really REALLY good player to completely lost in the span of a few minutes.

We cannot afford for the 3 to be a position of liability, but it is right now......


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Noce and Deng's shot selection is pitiful. TT in his limited mins. as a Bull has played much better then these two.


I agree and TT should start this quarter!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I've been watching the game since halftime. I can't describe just how awful a passing team we look like.



What's weird is they were moving the ball great in the first half. Gordon was moving it as well as I've ever seen. Now, the movement is terrible. I can't figure out this team sometimes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> What's weird is they were moving the ball great in the first half. Gordon was moving it as well as I've ever seen. Now, the movement is terrible. I can't figure out this team sometimes.


I didn't see the 1st half, just got home at the end of halftime.

What I see is struggling to get the ball inside to guys posting up, real short passes to guys standing next to the passer, cross court passes that float and get intercepted, etc.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

see what i mean all this bumping sweetney is taking not just this game but other games, our player still dont get respect from the refs, what we have to do to get respect win 82 games


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I didn't see the 1st half, just got home at the end of halftime.
> 
> What I see is struggling to get the ball inside to guys posting up, real short passes to guys standing next to the passer, cross court passes that float and get intercepted, etc.


Or wild passes back to the PG above the 3pt line.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Its awful that our 3 best players all were drafted to play the same position. Then the rest of are team looks like complete garbage outside of the 3, and then we even have a 60 million dollar garbage can to put all that trash in.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I didn't see the 1st half, just got home at the end of halftime.
> 
> What I see is struggling to get the ball inside to guys posting up, real short passes to guys standing next to the passer, cross court passes that float and get intercepted, etc.



Yep. You're seeing the same thing I'm seeing. It's mystifying to me. It looks both sloppy and stupid. This is not pretty basketball and certainly not good team play. Hopefully it gets turned around before it's too late. This would be a nice unexpected win if they manage to screw their heads back on and play well.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Tyson is frustrating the hell out of me! Do something for the money u just got


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, Gordon is really becoming a well rounded player, and not round in Michael Sweetney terms.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 10, then back court of Duhon and Gordon and now it's 1.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls down 10, then back court of Duhon and Gordon and now it's 1.



I thought they looked best in the first half with that backcourt as well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls down 10, then back court of Duhon and Gordon and now it's 1.


Just like last game... Sweetney on the floor, too.

Bulls up 1 !!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our O looks so much better when Duhon's running it. Kirk over-dribbles and bogs down our offense.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The bulls look like a different team with Sweetney and Gordon on the court.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For a guy like Sweetney, he really moves around really good. Duhon, Kirk, Gordon, and Sweets carrying the team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The more I see duhon, the more I like him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

To bad we can't void Tyson's contract.... .


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This unit has played terrific, but they're looking tired.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

THe ticky tacky ness of the calls is out of control.

Luol Deng never saw a shot he didn't like. And that's bad.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Did sweets just foul out


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweetney fouls out with Curry-like numbers: 14/5 on 6-8 FG


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

It wasn't a foul when Ben went in but when Vince touches the paint the whistle is automatically blown?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh my Lord WHAT THE **** IS THIS CRAP?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

KHinrich12 said:


> It wasn't a foul when Ben went in but when Vince touches the paint the whistle is automatically blown?


Which is why i think the refs are a discrace here is a team (bulls) that overcame all odds and made the playoffs yet we dont get respect. and here is a guy who is a very talented player yet he admits he did not lay his hardest and yet the refs still give him respect wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Jefferson trying to guard Chandler. Not much to do, but he's overmatched on the boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> LOL
> 
> Jefferson trying to guard Chandler. Not much to do, but he's overmatched on the boards.


Oof.. And Chandler can't guard Jefferson.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler, EDIT. Misses freethrows. Then he fouls weak EDIT! EDIT, we should buy out him.


Cool off man. -jnr


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng's a bum. How many wide open shots has this softy missed today?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

give it to BEn!!


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Somebody please teach this team to foul harder...


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Purely based on the what weve seen thorugh october and now in the regular season, it would appear tyson is at about the same place he was 3 years ago. Other than he's gone from a having a big fat wallet to a vault the size of a house.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's not looking good for the bulls at this point.

Hinrich has scored our last 4 points, all at the FT line.

We're giving up buckets near the hoop, and giving up offensive boards.

We got one but couldn't convert, but neither could the Nets for the most part. But all those 2nd shots do take a toll.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Tyson Chandler, EDIT. Misses freethrows. Then he fouls weak EDIT! EDIT, we should buy out him.
> 
> 
> Cool off man. -jnr



Man...jnr...that is perfect editing work. You left enough of his post intact for me to get a good idea (and a good laugh) out of it.  :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Deng's a bum. How many wide open shots has this softy missed today?


I'm getting on board here.......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mgolding said:


> Purely based on the what weve seen thorugh october and now in the regular season, it would appear tyson is at about the same place he was 3 years ago. Other than he's gone from a having a big fat wallet to a vault the size of a house.


Maybe we miss AD more than we thought? He was able to hide the deficiencies of both Chandler and Curry, it seems.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Man...jnr...that is perfect editing work. You left enough of his post intact for me to get a good idea (and a good laugh) out of it.  :laugh:


:laugh:

Tyson Chandler, Edit!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyson with a STUPID foul...God I'm glad we paid you huge cash


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Man...jnr...that is perfect editing work. You left enough of his post intact for me to get a good idea (and a good laugh) out of it.  :laugh:



Haha. I do my best.

:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon on that fast break... he sure looked like he was WAY over the rim, but he kinda banked it in hard off the glass for a layup. I am soooo sure he can dunk a lot if he tried.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich has basically brought us back all by himself.

We're down by 1.

Chandler with a big defensive play.

I think I spoke too soon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Down to the wire here. Very exciting.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thank Goodness for Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Maybe we miss AD more than we thought? He was able to hide the deficiencies of both Chandler and Curry, it seems.


Good point. And yet, somehow, we are in position to steal this game. :angel:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's been huge offensively this qtr. He's simply a better player when looking for his own shot.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Mark Jackson=horrible commentator


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I love Kirk. our guards have played such a good floor game and had good shooting night.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

nybullsfan said:


> Mark Jackson=horrible commentator


That continuation sequence was funny though.....


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

back to back layups take that refs


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk doing his best MJ impersonation.

UP 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is on fire. The nets look like they're forcing it trying to take the game over again.

Bulls up 3, :28 left.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich looks like Ben Gordon. :laugh:

He's definitely showing me tonight, why he is so well thought of......


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Jordan?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich not looking so expendable down the stretch here. I really think we need to acclimate ourselves to putting up with the downsides of a smallish 3 guard rotation, because I think that's best for the team.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What did kirk do like jordan?


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

How about Hinrich's defense on Carter? It has been great so far since he came in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With how poor Chandler's stats are, both Nets centers have fouled out.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Tyson Chandler, EDIT. Misses freethrows. Then he fouls weak EDIT! EDIT, we should buy out him.
> 
> 
> Cool off man. -jnr



I really wish I could put this in my sig. :laugh: I'm still laughing at it.

Are there rules against quoting other posters in your sig??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Du with a double double


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

BULLS REMEMBER ONE THING DONT FILE CARTER or kidd or jefferson for that matter
semi 0T beyounce looking good lucky jay z lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Big_CKansas said:


> How about Hinrich's defense on Carter? It has been great so far since he came in.


Gordon's defense on Kidd has been just as good, and Duhon's D has been good too. Now that Gordon has got it, the backcourt defense is super uber duber good all around.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Hinrich not looking so expendable down the stretch here. I really think we need to acclimate ourselves to putting up with the downsides of a smallish 3 guard rotation, because I think that's best for the team.


I'm in total agreement. I just don't see what trading ANY of these guys gets us that makes us better.

None of them alone are enough to net a superstar at this point, and even if they were, outside of the big 3 or 4 SG's that are out there, one would have to question why we would even WANT to trade them for anything else.

It isn't just that they play well....its that they play well TOGETHER......

And with BG looking like a COMPLETELY different player this year as opposed to last....... :clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC = This year's Ben? He's only shown up in the final qtr the 1st two games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

How about the play of the guards tonight? Duhon with the very efficient 11 and 10, Gordon with the all-around game 22 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists and Hinrich with 26 points on 13 shots, and a big finish.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

Why we come back and up 4 in 4.Look their FG% in 4.just 7of 25. Our D is just as good as a champion. Right?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

this is :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Omfg


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

53 points from our bench
8 points from our frontcourt starters Chandler, Sonagalia and Noc
This is the strangest team Ive ever followed
But hell, if we win, who give a crap


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why did we foul Jefferson? Let him get his points, and beat them on the next play or in overtime, but of course we have to have our typical tard of Chandler do what he does best with his Edit


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow what a crushing loss


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Tc=dumbas$.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon carries us on his back tonight and then chokes it away. Too bad.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben :curse: 

So many AND1's  :curse:


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

i feel sick


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm watching the gamecast online, but WTF did Tyson do? C'mon guys, we were up, and NOW DOWN BY ONE?

Ben Time


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I really wish I could put this in my sig. :laugh: I'm still laughing at it.
> 
> Are there rules against quoting other posters in your sig??



I've seen it done before and believe it's ok.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, talk about a choke job.

Good job Bulls!!

Tyson.....ugh.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Why did we foul Jefferson? Let him get his points, and beat them on the next play or in overtime, but of course we have to have our typical tard of Chandler do what he does best with his Edit


LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We can thank the 3 mukaretards for this loss. Chandler, Nocioni, and Deng.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

too hard for Ben this time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geez.

Think that last play went exactly like Skiles drew it up in the timeout?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Good game guys. Exciting game.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

Nocionni?

Man there have to be better plays to get ben and Kirk open!

Man this sucks. How many times over the last 3 years have we lost in the final minute of the game?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Noc. is such a stupid player.

Here is the directions that players went.

<--Carter
--> Nocioni Should Have Went this way
<-- Nocioni actually.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Heartbreaking. Valiant effort on the road against a tough team. But absolutely sickening finish.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Nocioni and chandler were morons today iam watching the lacy fight forget this


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That is a tough loss indeed. Such a winnable game. Bummer. I'd like to be critical of Ben for missing the free throw, but we're never in that position in the first place without him. It is a bit surprising considering the fact that he's known for having ice in his veins.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Heartbreaking......... :heart: 

Still, I'm proud of the effort by the Bulls.

except O. What was going through that man's head is beyond me.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Lets not blame ben Gordon for missing a free throw! Bloody tyson chandler for doing one of the most stupid fouls ive ever seen! Or watched stat wise lol 
:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

its like tyson fouls out of generosity. 

"Good drive to the hoop man... yeah make your lay-up and ill tap you on the way through... Awesome, Im going to end up on all the replays tonight"


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

and as i type this lacy knocks him down in the 2nd oh well time for sleep lol


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, the silver lining is that playing New Jersey in New Jersey has always been a horrible matchup for us, and we played them to the last second of the game, literally. 

But yeah, this is an L in the loss column that should have been a W. You have to be smart Tyson. Pretty heartbreaking.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WTF? We were up, then lost? And Noc got the last shot? Tell me no one else was open (Kirk or Ben)

I am happy our guards are relentless and amazing. I love the direction our team is taking. But I do miss AD a lot. It seems like really need him. For an Eddy Fan, I was impressed by Sweetney. Granted, my opinion is coming from the box score, but he is an effective player, and can probably put up the same stats as Eddy for 1/6th of the price, lol.

Listen, last year we got housed by NJ in all of our games, and now we blew it. The team is making progres, and the key for our success this year will be TOs and keeping our big men on the court. Tyson especially.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not gonna lie. TC right now looks like 65 million dollars worth of twice-baked ***.

Our guards look good though. But if they have to perform like this every night to keep us in games I'm afraid its going to be a long season indeed.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Seiously poor play by the Bulls. They are the UCLA Football Bruins of the NBA....Don't play hard, charge back at the end and you can't do that in the pros.

TC is practically useless. He is the least talented offensive player I've ever seen....and that includes Dalibor Bagaric!!!!!!!!!

Chandler better develop an offensive game next season o he will simply be an overpaid bench player playing 20 minutes a game.

The rest of the team just going through the motions tonight as well. Gordon played half a game. Hinrich played half a game.

Rediculous loss.

Tag line for the forum should be:

Chicago Bulls ---------- Who knows?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The real chokejob was against New Jersey until we pulled a choker of our own. I can't believe Jefferson. That guy makes me wanna throw my TV out the window. He always makes big plays against us.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Was Nocioni supposed to take the last shot?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, if we remember what Tyson did against Washington during that crucial game, we shouldnt be surprised about this foul during crunch time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Was Nocioni supposed to take the last shot?


I'd call it a choke that he was even in the game, let alone taking the last shot.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Nocioni was not the target to take the last shot, people. We were suffocated on the last play and had to throw the pass inbounds. I can tell who's watching from gamecast.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually the entire team is to blame for what happened on that last play. Nobody turned around and pressured the ball, or tried to stop Jason Kidd until he was inside the key.

You'd think they learned from what happened last year in Washington. :curse: 

STOP THE FREAKING BALL. They should have hard trapped Jason Kidd........or something....ANYTHING other than just letting him waltz into the lane. :curse:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm a gamecaster. I wish I lived in Chi


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

So who's up for getting really really drunk tonight after that?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> WTF? We were up, then lost? And Noc got the last shot? Tell me no one else was open (Kirk or Ben)


They were both well covered. Noce, sadly, was the only one who could catch the ball. And he's an idiot.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

This was the killer for us. 

Chicago FTs 22-25
New Jersey 35-39

New Jersey's knows without the parade to the line tonight, they lose the game!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least we may be able to replace Deng and Chandler with Gay and Aleksandrov or Splitter in the draft,

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Eric Piatowski
SF-Rudy Gay/Andres Nocioni
PF-Darius Songaila/Michael Sweetney
C- Tiago Splitter/Tyson Chandler


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

Dont criticize Ben. Now I want to die. But we are still pretty good. After opening game, I feel we will be very hard to hold last season pos. Even through we lost this winnable one, I am confidence we can have a better season than last year.Just because we are young and the one of the bset D team.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> They were both well covered. Noce, sadly, was the only one who could catch the ball. *And he's an idiot.*


:laugh:

I'm tearing up......


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Noc. went right, he had an open shot. He has the basketball iq of a toddler.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We have SA next on Mon @ home right? We played SA very well last year at SA in March or so. Hopefully we can do it again, but we really need to keep our big men out of foul trouble. 

Tyson has seemed so ineffective the first two games. What is wrong with him? Is he just committing the same idiotic fouls, and cannot stay on the court?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

After seeing Detroit winning yesterday with a shot like this...I was hoping for a Rip Hamilton impersonation, too bad they couldn't do it...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not too worried about the ramifications to the season, but Chandler is beginning to pi$$ me off. ONE POINT? Even if all you do is stand under the bucket and wait for putback opportunities you should be able to muster more than that. And WHAT ON EARTH is he thinking fouling anyone in that kind of situation?? You never foul someone going for a game tying shot, NEVER. That's just sad.

Bottom line, we should have won this game. Sterling efforts from Gordon and Hinrich flushed down the toilet.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> We have SA next on Mon @ home right? We played SA very well last year at SA in March or so. Hopefully we can do it again, but we really need to keep our big men out of foul trouble.


:laugh: You are joking right? 



> Tyson has seemed so ineffective the first two games. What is wrong with him? Is he just committing the same idiotic fouls, and cannot stay on the court?


Yes....and yes.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

didnt we have a 20 at the end....why didn't we take it instead of giving it to Noc


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh well most of us thought we were going to get blown out, we showed some Dengs (balls) and in the end should have won. Of course we should have lost the first game, so either way we are 1-1. Now lets go home and play San Antonio *gulp*


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> didnt we have a 20 at the end....why didn't we take it instead of giving it to Noc




Skiles, for the most part, makes really nice plays. Both in the game and coming out of timeouts. But that last play (which I saw a few times last year) is not good. There's only one screen to free up Ben and when he is covered, Duhon either has to make a ridiculously risky pass or throw it to someone else, like Noc, who is covered.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

on nba.com it says we won 101-100! 
WAHOOO lol


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Also, it was good to get that 'omg we keep coming back and they keep suprising me maybe we're better then we thought' feeling that I got all of last year again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a thought.

Have nocioni pass the ball inbounds next time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> This was the killer for us.
> 
> Chicago FTs 22-25
> New Jersey 35-39
> ...


As posted in this thread, the Nets game thread, and other game threads:



> Going to the line is part of the Nets game.
> 
> It happens with Slasher like Jefferson and Carter.
> 
> ...


The Nets had 3 players whom where top 20 in FTA per 48 minutes last year. Just didn't draw many because RJ missed time. Carter was a Net only for the later part of the year. And Marc Jackson was a 76er.

Krstic has picked it up too.

-Petey


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SA is currently down 14 in the 4th qtr against Dallas. So they'll be ready to take their anger out on us Monday. I'm just glad it's a home game, we can compete with anyone on our court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't trust Nocioni's shooting. He's not one of those guys who can shake off a bad shooting night. 

If Pike was in the game, he'd probably be a factor late. I know he's hurt but why did Songaila play so few minutes?

*Othella was a killer for the Bulls. 5 TO's 4 PF's. I think it was two traveling violations, and two offensive fouls and some other turnover. He provided absolutely nothing. 
*
Our guards were very good and Ben started a game strong to our surprise and it was Kirk who was closing a game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> Have nocioni pass the ball inbounds next time.


There's an intriguing idea...that way Duhon can be an extra option for getting the ball. Why are we wasting one of our most clutch players on the throw-in?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> Have nocioni pass the ball inbounds next time.


Im sure you dont want to see that....

:biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> on nba.com it says we won 101-100!
> WAHOOO lol


 yay!!!!! Andres made the shot, in his mind. :clown:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Petey said:


> As posted in this thread, the Nets game thread, and other game threads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the EDIT cares? We all got eyes and we all saw some BS officiating on the court. Ben and Kirk weren't getting the same calls RJ and VC were getting. And apparently ur big men are incapable of committing an over-the-back foul. The officiating tonight was a joke, period. We should've still won though.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ahh, it must be an early regular season game. We lose a game by 1 and half the people posting in this thread want to put most of the team on waivers.

I'm finally home.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

I think we lost this game because of fouls up until the nets final shot. *Sweetney was fouled out which we should go to him on offense just like we did with eddy curry *. also while chandler did not have the worlds greatest game he did have 8rbs and 2blks when judeging chandler i only look at how well he defends rebounds or block shots, i dont expect anything from him in terms of scoring. T.Thomas I dont like his playing style he seems to much of a shoot first player bulls know a thing or two about that (crawford,rose) and what happened to Songaila? I might have missed it when i stepped out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Who the **** cares? We all got eyes and we all saw some BS officiating on the court. Ben and Kirk weren't getting the same calls RJ and VC were getting. And apparently ur big men are incapable of committing an over-the-back foul. The officiating tonight was a joke, period. We should've still won though.


Our guys just don't take it to the rim anywhere near what other teams do.

In the whole 2nd half, I thought _maybe_ there might be a couple of calls that could have gone our way. 4 FTs. Hardly the difference.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 4 FTs. Hardly the difference.


In a game we lost by one? 

anyway looking at the box score, it looks like we got abused on the boards. I'd say that was probably the difference. Yes, we miss AD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Central is having a terrible night so far (other than Detroit)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Who the **** cares? We all got eyes and we all saw some BS officiating on the court. Ben and Kirk weren't getting the same calls RJ and VC were getting. And apparently ur big men are incapable of committing an over-the-back foul. The officiating tonight was a joke, period. We should've still won though.


Of course Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich don't get to the line like Carter and Jefferson do. Carter and RJ don't drive the lane to throw up tear drops. They attack the basket forcing the refs to make calls.

-Petey


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> ahh, it must be an early regular season game. We lose a game by 1 and half the people posting in this thread want to put most of the team on waivers.
> 
> I'm finally home.



Seriously. I know this reactionary stuff has always gone on, but it's ridiculous tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> In a game we lost by one?
> 
> anyway looking at the box score, it looks like we got abused on the boards. I'd say that was probably the difference. Yes, we miss AD.


No... in the FTs by team. 39 for Nets, 25 for Bulls. +4 to bulls would still be 39-29 a huge advantage to the Nets.

Because they go to the rack.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I was watching Episode III in my friend's room, came back and saw the 101-100 on NBA.com. I go to the play-by-play and see a Finley shot made with an assist by Horry. I get perplexed and see the real score on ESPN.com. Although I do agree that hypothetically we should be 1-1 anyways, and a 1 point loss to the Nets isn't something to get worked up over. If anything, the Bulls seem to have leveled off. Play hard, play defense, blow some close games, win some close games, lose in the 1st round of the playoffs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Petey said:


> Of course Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich don't get to the line like Carter and Jefferson do. Carter and RJ don't drive the lane to throw up tear drops. They attack the basket forcing the refs to make calls.
> 
> -Petey


I said Ben and Kirk weren't getting some of the *SAME* calls VC and RJ were getting.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Our guys just don't take it to the rim anywhere near what other teams do.
> 
> In the whole 2nd half, I thought _maybe_ there might be a couple of calls that could have gone our way. 4 FTs. Hardly the difference.



I feel like it's both. Clearly Vince Carter gets more calls than anyone we've got. But, I see one of our team's biggest weaknesses being taking the ball to the hole (and finishing once there). Gordon looked pretty decent slashing tonight. I do think though we are well below average in that regard. If you're not taking it to the hole, you're not going to the line.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

on the good side duhon had a double double to follow up his triple double so here is the question if duhon had a little breakout year of maybe 8-10ppg and 8-10apg with like 1 or 2spg what options you think pax should do. do we ship ben or kirk in a package for a paul pierce type, or do we keep the team and use the undersized rotation that we currently run?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Were too small to overpower teams so when we get fts we have to make them .Yes the refs made some horrible calls but we lost because we didnt do what undersized teams have to do in order to win on the road in the nba and thats make our ft's.If ben hits the ft we win . The Bulls played a good half a game and this gives Skiles something to stay on them about while preparing for the circus trip.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Were too small to overpower teams so when we get fts we have to make them .Yes the refs made some horrible calls but we lost because we didnt do what undersized teams have to do in order to win on the road in the nba and thats make our ft's.If ben hits the ft we win . The Bulls played a good half a game and this gives Skiles something to stay on them about while preparing for the circus trip.


seems to me if ben hit the FT, we tie and go to OT without Sweetney and Chandler.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

nybullsfan said:


> on the good side duhon had a double double to follow up his triple double so here is the question if duhon had a little breakout year of maybe 8-10ppg and 8-10apg with like 1 or 2spg what options you think pax should do. do we ship ben or kirk in a package for a paul pierce type, or do we keep the team and use the undersized rotation that we currently run?


i think our guards are fine...it's always nice to have big guards, but since gordon's gotten better on the d, we might be able to do just fine with those 3. they all have they're strong points.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Now that I've cooled off a little bit, I did see some positives in this game.

For one, very few expected us to win this. New Jersey is really tough and this was a road game, yet we were still right there in the end. Secondly, some of our key players are emerging from their hiberation; Gordon and Deng in particular. I also am liking that we started the game tough defensively and generally played the best game of the year (including pre-season).


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Seiously poor play by the Bulls. They are the UCLA Football Bruins of the NBA....Don't play hard, charge back at the end and you can't do that in the pros.
> 
> TC is practically useless. He is the least talented offensive player I've ever seen....and that includes Dalibor Bagaric!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


um the bulls played hard the whole game... their effort was great throughout the whole game... just some boneheaded plays at end by ty and sweetney


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

nybullsfan said:


> on the good side duhon had a double double to follow up his triple double so here is the question if duhon had a little breakout year of maybe 8-10ppg and 8-10apg with like 1 or 2spg what options you think pax should do. do we ship ben or kirk in a package for a paul pierce type, or do we keep the team and use the undersized rotation that we currently run?


No, we trade *EDIT* for another small guard, because those are our only good players. How many bad decisions will this franchise make on Tyson? We trade Brand for him. Bad decision. We keep Chandler over Curry, bad decision. It can't be that hard to make a basket, I have a better post game than Tyson despite being 14 inches shorter than him.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Damn, our guards were great, and the frontcourt absolutely sucked, most dissapointingly Noch, Luol and Tyson. And please please please please please please foul harder next time Tyson. No more and1s. If we're gonna have all our big guys fouling out, can we at least put somebody on their back? As much talk as there has been about Eddy, I'd say AD is the guy we have most missed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I said Ben and Kirk weren't getting some of the *SAME* calls VC and RJ were getting.


Hmm... did you notice how RJ and Carter driving into big men forcing calls?

How many times did Duhon, Ben or Kirk do that? How many times did they pull up to shot?

Of course they are not the same calls as they are not playing the same way.

If you want to pine about something, why not the fact that Jefferson, Carter and Kidd all had 11 boards or more? And the 3 had 1 less board than the whole bulls team (Carter has 8 offensive boards)?

-Petey


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweetney is the post player we need to throw the ball to, and he can make FTs skiles probably does not realize it he just needs to keep out of foul trouble and lose some more weight. he would average around 16pts and 7rebs if we looked for him more early on offense


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Secondly, some of our key players are emerging from their hiberation; Gordon and *Deng in particular.*


Huh? 

Deng was absolutely pathetic tonight. His shot selection was never good to begin with, and from what I've seen this preseason+the first 2 games, it's getting worse. He needs a good whack in the head from Skiles right abt now.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Tyson Chandler is a thief, both of wins and of cash. Here's the first thing that came to my mind after I saw (via Gamecast) what happened....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Shabadoo said:


> Tyson Chandler is a thief, both of wins and of cash. Here's the first thing that came to my mind after I saw (via Gamecast) what happened....



haha...you've got me crying. :laugh:

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Shabadoo again._


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Huh?
> 
> Deng was absolutely pathetic tonight. His shot selection was never good to begin with, and from what I've seen this preseason+the first 2 games, it's getting worse. He needs a good whack in the head from Skiles right abt now.


I agree. He strikes me as very selfish as of late. He seems unwilling to let the game come to him, or to find other ways to be effective. He has become VERY shoot first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter is such a baby, whining about every frickin call against him. That arrogant how dare you attitude just makes me lose more respect for him.
I give him and Rjeff credit for getting to the hole and forcing shots though.

Richard falling down and shooting and getting fouled was a good play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Carter is such a baby, whining about every frickin call against him. That arrogant how dare you attitude just makes me lose more respect for him.
> I give him and Rjeff credit for getting to the hole and forcing shots though.
> 
> Richard falling down and shooting and getting fouled was a good play.


Did he cry his way into 8 offensive boards, too?

The guy is totally willing to mix it up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Deng did shoot quite a bit, but I was sure having fun watching this game. Hinrich's drive, Duhon's tear drop, Jefferson's ascension to a near superstar player (it's happening folks). This was just a fantastic basketball game.

Listening to Marv Albert and Mark Jackson only made it better for me.

Sidenote, the only offensive player I see that gets minutes for an NBA team is Kendrick Perkins. Chandler needs to pick it up. All that money and has no go to moves.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> *Carter is such a baby, whining about every frickin call against him*. That arrogant how dare you attitude just makes me lose more respect for him.
> I give him and Rjeff credit for getting to the hole and forcing shots though.
> 
> Richard falling down and shooting and getting fouled was a good play.


LOL.

anyways, this was an exciting game but Nets trio was just too much for the young Bulls. RJ played terrific so did Carter even tho he shot poorly.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Huh?
> 
> Deng was absolutely pathetic tonight. His shot selection was never good to begin with, and from what I've seen this preseason+the first 2 games, it's getting worse. He needs a good whack in the head from Skiles right abt now.


He hit some mid-range shots and grabbed alot of rebounds (9 to be exact, which led our team). 4-13 isn't the prettiest, but at least he was being aggressive. I didn't see many ill-advised shots he took. The team played better when he was in the game over Nocioni. Why am I the only one who saw this?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

yodurk said:


> He hit some mid-range shots and grabbed alot of rebounds (9 to be exact, which led our team). 4-13 isn't the prettiest, but at least he was being aggressive. I didn't see many ill-advised shots he took. The team played better when he was in the game over Nocioni. Why am I the only one who saw this?


You aren't. But that is because Nocioni did his best Bagaric impression tonite.

Deng rushed a TON of his shots. His problems were with the shots he took as much as when and how he decided to take them. Usually with a hand in his face, nobody under the basket for a rebound, and even off balance. When he was squared up, he was well covered and was FAR away from the basket. In short, he took the kinds of shots that many here have spent the last 3 years crucifying Jamal Crawford for taking.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone hear the postgame comments? After the game, I was too down to listen to the postgame, so I played Zelda for a few, then when I turned the radio on, it was the end of the show where only listener calls were left.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

How can Tyson be jumping to block a shot in that situation? Just like the end of the playoff game last year when he took a 2 when the team was down 3, this guy does not always know the score at the end of the game, or if he does, he doesn't understand the implications of the score.

Man, our three guards look really good. That is clearly the strength of our team now. I have to compliment Ben Gordon on what I believe was his best first half in an NBA uniform. Can anyone remember a first half in which he had more positive effect on the game? We would have been getting blown out if it wasn't for his contributions not only scoring but also passing and defending. It's true. He really is on a much higher level this year. It's too bad all three of our little guards can't start.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> It's too bad all three of our little guards can't start.


The way our small forwards are struggling, I'd say it wouldn't hurt to play the 3 Liliputian lineup to start the games. Especially against teams that don't have scoring threats at the 3.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

espn recap


_Neither Jefferson nor Carter, who each scored 28 points to lead all scorers, was hitting from the outside Saturday, so they concentrated on taking the ball to the basket.

*"Our goal is to attack the basket and put the onus on the referees to make the calls," said Carter, who was 9-for-27 from the field. "We weren't hitting our jump shots outside, so we had to be effective some other way."*

...

Chicago rallied behind Kirk Hinrich, who finished with 26 points and scored 10 of the Bulls' next 12 points. Back-to-back drives by the guard gave Chicago a 96-93 lead with 28 seconds left.

Jefferson tapped in a rebound to pull New Jersey within a point, and two free throws by Chicago's Chris Duhon with 18 seconds left pushed the lead back to 98-95.

Carter scored on a rebound with 10 seconds left and Gordon was fouled bringing the ball upcourt.

"It's frustrating for me to miss that free throw because of the time and the situation," Gordon said. "It won't weigh on me. It's behind me now. I've just got to make it the next time."

Gordon finished with 23 points off the bench. *The Bulls needed his production on a night when their four starters besides Hinrich combined for 19 points.*_ 




we could see some starting line-up changes for san antonio, methinks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Earlier we were talking about taking it to the rack.

If Skiles would draw up some plays for Deng, he absolutely has the ability to finish at the rim.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I haven't watched the game yet (listened), but if Ben hits the FT then Tyson can't foul because Jersey is looking for a 3.

Not to defend Tyson, no way in hell can you foul there. At worst, you go to OT.

But since most of our team is 25 and under, there are going to be endings like this. Give them a few years to matue, and they'll be winning this game.

Our guard play tonight reinforced what I keep saying- we need a defensive big to put with Tyson, the two of them will block shots and grab all the boards and the wings will do the scoring. 

Kirk, Duhon, Ben, with Tyson and Ben up front? Nice.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Nocioni, othella and tyson played like crap, but what about songalia? I don't even remember him playing after the first. And he was terrible in the first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Did he cry his way into 8 offensive boards, too?
> 
> The guy is totally willing to mix it up.


 What does that have to do with anything? Did I say he sucked or something?

The fact is that he had a "what me, foul?" face everytime he had a whistle against him. It's called calling it both ways. His arrogance showed when he got tangled up with Othella and he was yelling at him. I wish he would shutup and play.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

We will rocket to one of the best NBA teams when we finally get that bigtime free agent.

We are not far now. And Skiles is a magician.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

courtesy of popcornmachine.net 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="lightgrey"><td align="left">Player</td> <td colspan="4" align="center">PopcornMachine's GameFlow - Chicago @ New Jersey</td> <td colspan="4" align="center">Totals</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="lightgrey"> <td align="right">Team</td> <td align="center">1st Quarter</td> <td align="center">2nd Quarter</td> <td align="center">3rd Quarter</td> <td align="center">4th Quarter</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('Minutes Played');" align="center">Min</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('Total Points');" align="center">Pts
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('HelpValue or hv is Reb+Ast+Blk+Stl-TO');" align="center">hv</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=125;return escape('Team point differential while player was in the game');" align="center">+/-</td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tim Thomas
TOTALS
FG 1-3***3FG 0-1
Reb 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*T Thomas *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="136">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tim Thomas
Stint 1
FG 1-2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="56"> 2 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tim Thomas
Stint 2
FG 0-1***3FG 0-1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="31"> 0 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="29">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tim Thomas
Stint 3
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="38"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="92">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 7.9 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 11 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
TOTALS
FG 8-18***3FG 3-6
FT 4-5***PF 4
Reb 6***Off 1
Ast 4***TO 1
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*B Gordon *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="120">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 1
FG 3-3***3FG 2-2
FT 1-1***PF 1
Reb 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="72"> 9 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 2
FG 0-1***3FG 0-1
FT 2-2
Reb 2***Off 1
Ast 1***TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="70"> 2 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="36">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 3
FG 2-5***3FG 0-1
PF 2
Ast 2
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="84"> 4 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="120">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 4
FG 1-2***3FG 1-1
PF 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="71"> 3 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Ben Gordon
Stint 5
FG 2-7***3FG 0-1
FT 1-2
Reb 3
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 5 4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 30.7 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 23 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 10 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 6 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
TOTALS
FG 4-13
FT 5-5***PF 2
Reb 9***Off 3
Ast 1***TO 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*L Deng *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="120">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 1
FG 0-2
Reb 1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="72"> 0 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 2
FG 2-3
PF 1
Reb 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="88"> 4 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="63">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 3
FG 1-2
Reb 2***Off 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="40"> 2 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="67">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 4
FG 0-3
FT 2-2***PF 1
Reb 1***Off 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="124"> 2 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Luol Deng
Stint 5
FG 1-3
FT 3-3
Reb 3***Off 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 5 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 32.3 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 13 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 9 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
TOTALS
FG 6-8
FT 2-2***PF 7
Reb 5***Off 2
Ast 1***TO 2
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*M Sweetney *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="81">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 1
FG 2-2
FT 2-2***PF 1
Reb 3***Off 1
TO 1
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="110"> 6 3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="31">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 2
FG 2-3
PF 3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="120"> 4 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="40">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="120">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 3
FG 0-1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="71"> 0 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Mike Sweetney
Stint 4
FG 2-2
PF 3
Reb 2***Off 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="111"> 4 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="80">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 25.8 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 14 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
TOTALS
FG 1-3
PF 4
Ast 1***TO 5');" nowrap="nowrap">*O Harrington *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="68">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
Stint 1
FG 0-1
PF 2
TO 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="45"> 0 -2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="78">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="99">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
Stint 2
FG 1-1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="92"> 2 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="67">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Othella Harrington
Stint 3
FG 0-1
PF 2
TO 3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="62"> 0 -3</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="62">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 12.5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -15 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
TOTALS
FG 4-6***3FG 1-3
FT 2-2***PF 2
Reb 2
Ast 10
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*C Duhon *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 1
FG 2-3***3FG 1-2
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="120"> 5 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="61">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="10">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 3
FG 0-1***3FG 0-1
Ast 4
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 0 5</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 4
FG 1-1
Reb 1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="120"> 2 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="71">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Chris Duhon
Stint 5
FG 1-1
FT 2-2***PF 2
Reb 1
Ast 4')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 4 5</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 39.7 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 11 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 13 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
TOTALS
FG 1-4
PF 2
Reb 1
TO 1
Stl 1***Blk 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*D Songaila *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
Stint 1
FG 0-3
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="68"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="45">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
Stint 2
PF 2
Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="22">
</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="56">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Darius Songaila
Stint 3
FG 1-1
Reb 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="67"> 2 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="124">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="192">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 9.9 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 2 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
TOTALS
FG 8-13***3FG 3-4
FT 7-7***PF 4
Reb 2
Ast 4***TO 1
Stl 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*K Hinrich *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 1
FG 1-3***3FG 0-1
PF 1
Reb 1
Ast 3***TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="181"> 2 3</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="10">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="70">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 2
FG 0-1
FT 2-2***PF 1
Steals 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="36"> 2 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="84">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 3
FG 3-4***3FG 2-2
Reb 1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="192"> 8 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="111">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Kirk Hinrich
Stint 4
FG 4-5***3FG 1-1
FT 5-5***PF 2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="80"> 14 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 30.7 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 26 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 6 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
TOTALS
FG 0-4
FT 1-2***PF 6
Reb 8***Off 3
TO 1
Blk 2');" nowrap="nowrap">*T Chandler *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 1
FG 0-1
PF 1
Reb 1***Off 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="81"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="110">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 2
FG 0-2
PF 1
Reb 1***Off 1
Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="60"> 0 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="131">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 3
FG 0-1
PF 1
Reb 1***Off 1
TO 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="120"> 0 0</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="71">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="16">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Tyson Chandler
Stint 4
FT 1-2***PF 3
Reb 5
Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="175"> 1 6</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 27.4 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 9 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
TOTALS
FG 2-9
FT 1-2***PF 2
Reb 3***Off 1
Ast 1
Blk 1');" nowrap="nowrap">*A Nocioni *</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 1
FG 0-2
Reb 1
Blk 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="120"> 0 2</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="72">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="88">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 2
FG 1-3
PF 1
Reb 2***Off 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="104"> 2 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 3
FG 0-1
Ast 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="67"> 0 1</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="62">
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 4
FG 1-2
FT 1-2***PF 1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="62"> 3 0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=200;return escape('







Andres Nocioni
Stint 5')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="16">
</td> <td bgcolor="#000000" height="16" width="175">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 23.1 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* 5 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="16" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" nowrap="nowrap"> <center>* -13 *</center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr><tr> <td align="right">lineup +/-</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="67"><center>*-2*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="12"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="31"><center>*-2*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="5"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="15"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +4')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="44"><center>*+4*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="9"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +5')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="30"><center>*+5*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="28"><center>*-3*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="9"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="16"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="10"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="7"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +1')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="43"><center>*+1*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -7')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="39"><center>*-7*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="66"><center>*0*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -5')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="51"><center>*-5*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -3')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="8"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of 0')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="61"><center>*0*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of -2')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="15"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +6')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="94"><center>*+6*</center></td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('Chicago lineup +/- of +4')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="79"><center>*+4*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right">Chicago</td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="93"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('24-20 after a 21-11 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="96"><center>*21-11*</center></td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('30-20 after a 6-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="26"><center></center>
</td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="163"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="156"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('65-70 after a 5-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="16"><center></center>
</td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="15"><center></center>
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" height="18" width="192"> <tbody><tr><td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="11"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('77-76 after a 11-0 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="56"><center>*11-0*</center></td> <td bgcolor="white" height="16" width="77"><center></center>
</td> <td onmouseover="this.T_WIDTH=225;return escape('96-93 after a 12-2 run by Chicago')" bgcolor="#ba122b" height="16" width="36"><center>*12-2*</center></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

reinforces how bad Othella and Nocioni's play was.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That popcornmachine graphic is kinda stunning.

How did Kirk end up -4 for the game, and how did we do better in Q4 (+6) without Kirk and his terrific scoring (+4)?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TIM THOMAS deserves more TIME! :curse: :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

well, +/- here is how well did the team do with kirk on the floor. like the hockey +/-

look at the helpvalue *hv = rebounds + assists + steals + blocks - turnovers*:

a better indicator.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> SA is currently down 14 in the 4th qtr against Dallas. So they'll be ready to take their anger out on us Monday. I'm just glad it's a home game, we can compete with anyone on our court.


Spurs and anger don't really go hand in hand. Interestingly enough, the only thing keeping them from winning 65-70 games is the fact that when they drop 1 game, they tend to drop another consecutively. They lost two or more games in a row 5 times last season, which is a significant amount considering how little they lose. 

I would put my money on the Spurs winning the game though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> well, +/- here is how well did the team do with kirk on the floor. like the hockey +/-
> 
> look at the helpvalue *hv = rebounds + assists + steals + blocks - turnovers*:
> 
> a better indicator.


His hv was still 5th best on the team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's not how much you score, it's when you score it? :whoknows:

All I know is they couldn't stop Sweetney in that 11-0 run. I doubt Kirk comes back in if Sweetney is still in there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It's not how much you score, it's when you score it? :whoknows:
> 
> All I know is they couldn't stop Sweetney in that 11-0 run. I doubt Kirk comes back in if Sweetney is still in there.


If you review the game thread, you'll see that I posted how the team came back and took a substantial lead with Kirk out of the game and Sweetney in. Much like the 1st game (where Kirk couldn't play because he got hurt). That unit got tired, it appeard to me, and gave back some of the lead, then Kirck came back and was marvelous.


----------

